# Contemplating Li-Ion Mag623



## buickid (Oct 15, 2009)

My Mag85 has me hooked! Now I'm thinking about a 623 build with the IMR 26500s. Heres what I'm thinking:

-3 or 4D host, (Which would work better? Maybe I can fit in 5 cells to open up greater possibilities?)
-4 IMR26500
-JM-PhD Regulator
-KIU Socket
-Borofloat lens
-MOP KD Reflector

Where can I get the 623 bulbs?

Any suggestions, advice?


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Oct 15, 2009)

5x26500 fits nicely in a 4D host with only a slight modification of the tale spring and leaves open the option of maybe later moving up to the '633 bulb.

There are currently a couple of sellers on E-Bay selling these bulbs.

For great service it's hard to beat Svetila.

 http://www.svetila.com/en/osram-light-bulbs-and-luminaries-66/foto-film-stage-75/hlx-64623-12v-100w-570.html

If you order from them pick up a couple of '633's just in case you get the urge to upgrade later.


----------



## buickid (Oct 15, 2009)

hmm sounds good! I'm going to start looking for parts. 5x26500 is the ticket!


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 17, 2009)

buickid said:


> hmm sounds good! I'm going to start looking for parts. 5x26500 is the ticket!




If you are going to run 5 x IMR cells then the 64623 will  so use the 64458 instead. I have a 4D, 5 x IMR 26500 & 64458 bulb - it is VERY bright.


----------



## buickid (Oct 17, 2009)

How didn't I see that bulb before! 
I plan on using the JM-PhD regulator though, so I can always step up/down to the 64623!


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 17, 2009)

buickid said:


> How didn't I see that bulb before!
> I plan on using the JM-PhD regulator though, so I can always step up/down to the 64623!



Ah, I missed the regulator on your list - that makes bulb selection much easier. The 64623 and the 64458 are about as bright as each other, but the 458 needs more voltage to equal the 623. The axial filament make the 458 a better thrower with a better beam though, IMO.


----------



## buickid (Oct 18, 2009)

I wish I had a discharge curve graph of AW's 26500. If the 5 cells drop to 3.5V each, I'll have 17.5V on tap, which makes the 64458 pathetic. That 17.5V however is enough to make the 64623 or 64633 scream. Hmmm.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Oct 18, 2009)

After charging AW's cells are putting out 21v.-(5x4.2v.)-(not including voltage sag).

Some have pushed the '633' to 17.5v and it went .

Use Jimmy's reg. no further than 16.8 and you'll be fine.

Try to resist the urge to ignite everything made of paper on fire.I know I couldn't.


----------



## buickid (Oct 18, 2009)

Hmm. I wonder if it would handle 17.2V or so with the JM-PhD on "slow" start. Does anyone know what the 64623 can reliably handle?


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 18, 2009)

buickid said:


> Hmm. I wonder if it would handle 17.2V or so with the JM-PhD on "slow" start. Does anyone know what the 64623 can reliably handle?



From Here:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=179748

There is this:
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h75/pike444/bulbs/64623.jpg

There are no guarantees at 16.5V - maybe lots of light, maybe 
At 16V  is less likely, but still it will vary from bulb to bulb - even if it doesn't instaflash on the first try it will not live for long. But having said that I would try 16V on a regulated driver and see how things go - if it blows the bulb then you test with a lower voltage.


----------



## buickid (Oct 18, 2009)

Hmm, I've seen/studied the excellent charts. Its just that the chart was made using a power supply ramped slowly up to voltage, a little different from a flashlight, which is turned on and off numerous times over the life of a bulb. I guess I'll just have to buy a couple extra bulbs and see...


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 18, 2009)

buickid said:


> I guess I'll just have to buy a couple extra bulbs and see...



I can't see any other way to know what works - the bulbs aren't all that expensive anyway. The charts are only a guide but do give a starting point to work from.


----------



## cernobila (Oct 19, 2009)

I am now thinking of trying out a 4x Kai D / 64623 combination. I have a 3xD 1185 in my Maglite at the moment with AW soft start/three level switch, boro lens, alloy reflector......Would I need to change anything other than adding an extender and installing the 64623 bulb?


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 19, 2009)

cernobila said:


> I am now thinking of trying out a 4x Kai D / 64623 combination. I have a 3xD 1185 in my Maglite at the moment with AW soft start/three level switch, boro lens, alloy reflector......Would I need to change anything other than adding an extender and installing the 64623 bulb?



You will need to use the unprotected Kaidomain cells - the protected ones will not run more than 3.5 Amps. Otherwise you should have no problems with your setup.


----------



## Crenshaw (Oct 20, 2009)

Can i use 4x 25500 Li-on to power either the 623 or 458 or 432?

will i still have fire starting abilities with the 458/432?

I can only seem to find the latter two at my hardware store.

Crenshaw


----------



## lolzertank (Oct 20, 2009)

KiwiMark said:


> You will need to use the unprotected Kaidomain cells - the protected ones will not run more than 3.5 Amps. Otherwise you should have no problems with your setup.



Not a good idea. LiCo cells should be drained at no more than 2C, which is about 7 amps. The Kaidomain cell could explode at the 10A+ the 64623 wants.


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 20, 2009)

lolzertank said:


> Not a good idea. LiCo cells should be drained at no more than 2C, which is about 7 amps. The Kaidomain cell could explode at the 10A+ the 64623 wants.



The KD 32600 are rated at 5Ah and I have read tests where they definitely exceed 4Ah. I don't believe that they would explode during a 3C discharge - at worst that would shorten their life to some degree. I could test a couple of mine and report back with what the capacity measures.


----------



## cernobila (Oct 21, 2009)

KiwiMark said:


> The KD 32600 are rated at 5Ah and I have read tests where they definitely exceed 4Ah. I don't believe that they would explode during a 3C discharge - at worst that would shorten their life to some degree. I could test a couple of mine and report back with what the capacity measures.



I thought that it would be something like the above,........could you test them?.....thanks.


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 21, 2009)

cernobila said:


> I thought that it would be something like the above,........could you test them?.....thanks.



OK - first one tested - 4976mAh drained out, from full charge down to 3.0V


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 22, 2009)

KiwiMark said:


> OK - first one tested - 4976mAh drained out, from full charge down to 3.0V



2nd cell tested - 4979mAh. It is good that they are so close, I use them in the same torch (2D ROP High (3854-H)).


----------



## Billy Ram (Nov 12, 2009)

Here's what I did. I got a quad bored 4D m*g and run 16ea. Ti 1800 AAs with the 64458. About 9-10 mins run time. The 64458 must be a very robust bulb that pulls the battery volts down rapidly with out insta-flashing. I have 22.8v. in the battery pack after cooling off over night from charging and no insta-flash yet. I have found the 9-10 mins run time to be adequate for what this light is used for. I normally switch it on for a min or two at a time. 5 mins continuos will warm it up a bit but not too hot to touch. 10 mins to run them down 3 hrs to charge them back up. May be good to have a second set of batterys if the light gets used much. The good thing about having a light with 16 AAs is you can run anything you want by changing the voltage with dummies or using a regulator. You get tired of the blistering bright, battery draining 64458 you change to a 35w bulb, Eneloops and have a long running more reasonable light. It's going to take a while for me. I always have my m*g85 with me to back the 458 when it goes dim.
Billy


----------

